# Evernote for lawn journals?



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

We all know about lawn journals. Some use them. Some don't. I do, but so far I use an Sheets (Google version of excel). But now I stumbled upon Evernote and was curious if anyone uses "technology" for their lawn journals, and if any specifically use Evernote or any other app/program? 
I am not a fan of hand writing everything down like LCN does and is now actually selling LCN branded books for this. I have technology at my disposal, why not use it?

Very interested in Evernote (notebook feature for lawn journaling - apparently can even add photos). Be a good read for the middle of winter for me! :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I just look back through my lawn journal to see what I've applied. I'm very bad at keeping track of rates but I don't apply much that requires it. For any note taking I just use Apple notes. It's on all my devices instantly once I type it in. I like that. I suppose I could use that for keeping track.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I too use Google Sheets.


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

Evernote is awesome! I use it for work note taking and it's an amazing tool.

- Everything is searchable by keyword.
- You can tag entries with words like "spray", "mow", etc.
- You can embed images in a note or make them they're own entry and it'll all be searchable or viewable in a chronological manner.
- It will even scan uploaded images for text and make that text searchable (I.e. add a photo of a seed label or fertilizer bag and have the text be searchable).
- The text recognition even works for photos of handwriting depending on legibility.

Some of those features might be pro but I don't remember which ones. Regardless, I think it's a fantastic tool paid or free.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Lawn related, I like writing it down. Because I enjoy being in my garage, smelling the fresh cut grass, chemicals, or whatever I may have done. Like the ambient "smells".

(No I don't inhale gas, or chemicals)

I also find it easier, because I mix chemicals, and do 99% of lawn related things in the garage, it's nice to just write it down, as I'm doing it.

I also use sticky notes, and a notepad for day-to-day work. Even though I have an applicable app on my phone to do the same thing. And I'm probably one of the younger guys here who grew up with technology, I find it very natural to write things down, vs using technology.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

iFisch3224 said:


> Lawn related, I like writing it down. Because I enjoy being in my garage, smelling the fresh cut grass, chemicals, or whatever I may have done. Like the ambient "smells".
> 
> (No I don't inhale gas, or chemicals)
> 
> ...


I hear you. I do have a note pad in my garage, but it's more of mathematical formulas to determine rates of stuff, etc. I am poor at math and need to have this stuff around. Some writing does take place trying to get math to work!

I am the psycho in the neighborhood who brings their laptop to the workbench and am often researching stuff, going back to references of my lawn journal, and typing in new stuff.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

I do as well. I don't bring my laptop out often, but if I am applying something for the first time, I will make sure I have all my app rates, warnings, etc resesrched before I mix up and apply.

My bluetooth speaker does get a workout almost daily in my garage. I rather be outside, then inside. Especially when I'm either in an office or a car most of the day. Lol


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I put everything in my lawn journal here. I used Evernote some time ago and probably should keep a backup somewhere somehow. I just really like coming to TLF as one stop shopping and then stumble on things like this question...


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I have tried to use apps like Evernote and other to keep up and I always forget to update them. I'm going to try a paper journal starting this fall and see how that goes.


----------



## XiolaOne (Jul 30, 2018)

I use Evernote for work and it would work well for lawncare.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I've been using a mult-tabbed excel spreadsheet for the last 3 years. It's worked out pretty good, but isn't "mobile", despite being kept in my dropbox.

I've recently installed Confluence on a VM in my homelab and I plan to start transitioning my lawn and garden journals to that platform.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@chrismar , move it to Google sheets. It is mobile and very powerful with scripts.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

@g-man, I considered it, but I'm heading in the direction of my journals being more multimedia rich. The spreadsheet format no longer seems well suited for such "improvements".


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

samjonester said:


> Evernote is awesome! I use it for work note taking and it's an amazing tool.
> 
> - Everything is searchable by keyword.
> - You can tag entries with words like "spray", "mow", etc.
> ...


I've been copying my journal from Google Sheets to Evernote. It's quite the task, but I certainly can see the advantages of using this. I can take photos and attach them to the note. Like my aeration I did last year where I took a photo of the holes in my lawn how the company got into the very corners. The more and more I learn, the more and more I am understanding it and can see advantages of Evernote. It does seem a little daunting at first. I think most of what you listed is free.

I always saw Evernote whenever I search any "best apps to have" and never paid much attention. Until now.


----------



## IaHawk (Apr 29, 2018)

I'm a fan of Google Sheets. Anyone care to share a template or what theirs looks like in Google Sheets/Excel? My quick setup is just Date and Notes, just curious how detailed others get with theirs.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

IaHawk said:


> I'm a fan of Google Sheets. Anyone care to share a template or what theirs looks like in Google Sheets/Excel? My quick setup is just Date and Notes, just curious how detailed others get with theirs.


That would be very helpful....


----------



## XiolaOne (Jul 30, 2018)

Trello is also good


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

I have these for headers in Google Sheets:

Date | Time | Temp | Project | Description | Notes/Results

I like to have time of day and temperature so if I use a product again, say at a different time or a different temperature and doesn't work as good, I know what might be wrong or at least have that data available to me. 
Project is as simple as Fertilize, Weed Control, etc. 
Description is product and rates, what was done and how many sq ft done (if I don't do whole lawn or spot spray).
Notes/Results is if there were issues or something to be aware of in a future application (spreader settings, etc). I also record any results I notice (lawn greened up, weeds dying after 2 days, etc.).

Maybe a little overboard, but with this being somewhat new to me, I want to collect as much data as I can to build upon.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I've shared mine before. Grab your copy. It works using weather underground API keys. They are no longer available. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/13qerLdtlO96lEdXpC6ixsmLu_EiK_jUaGqCQFX-yyuQ/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

g-man said:


> I've shared mine before. Grab your copy. It works using weather underground API keys. They are no longer available.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/13qerLdtlO96lEdXpC6ixsmLu_EiK_jUaGqCQFX-yyuQ/edit?usp=sharing


Wow thats intense!!Thanks for having a journal option here on TLF to allow me to track my stuff


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

I use excel for all my sprinkler and fertilizer calculations and then link the sheets into OneNote. I like OneNote because I can get it on all my devices and can keep different projects organized under different sections and then pages under each section for things like pictures, applications, and planning, plus I'm used to using it for lab notebooks. Never used evernote but I'm guessing it has similar features.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

FYI

https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/4/17820752/evernote-premium-annual-subscription-sale-executives-depart


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

Very interesting. I didn't realize Evernote was in kind of a bad spot....

I am looking into OneNote as well, and just tinkering for 10 minutes, I like it.


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

Here's an example of how i keep my OneNote organized.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

OnyxsLawn said:


> Here's an example of how i keep my OneNote organized.


Ok. That's awesome. You've inspired me. :thumbup:


----------

